# asurion



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, has anyone had an issue with the replacement phones asurion sends? My wife broke her d2g and we got the replacement from asurion and it makes/receives calls and data but no text messages. Activated the broken phone again and it works but no texting on the new phone. Verizon tech couldn't find out what was wrong so he put me through to asurion to get yet another replacement which will hopefully work.

tl;dr 
Has anyone got a phone from asurion before that doesnt text?


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

i would SBF it and wipe /data and /cache in stock recovery. you dont need root for those. Thats weird because CDMA is the towers for stuff like texting/calling people. you can call so it shouldnt be a hardware problem. Does the radio cut out a lot?


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Not really. The phone seems to be fine except for the texting. I'm not going to sbf it yet as i'm receiving another one today. If today's replacement has the same issue I'll try SBFing the phone. I doubt there would be any issue with Asurion's flash image but I could be mistaken. Funny thing was I was half way tempted to try this first but thought maybe Verizon needed to do something so I called first instead. Apparently Verizon was telling me I was like the third person to call about texting that day... hmmmmm.


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

New phone works so time to send back the old ones and root the new one


----------

